# Will 5x114.3 wheels with 42 offset fit 225/40/18 tires on my 97 max



## alex12358 (May 31, 2004)

I amlooking to buy 18 inch RSL Ricochet's 18x7.5 with 42 offset. 5x114.3 bolt pattern and i already have tires size 225/40/18. Will these fit together without rubbing on a 97 max please help thanks


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

sounds about like the perfect offset for them.
I would prefer a 235 width tire on there, but the 225 will fit if that's what you've got.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Matt's right...a 235 would be perfect. I have a 40+mm offset with 225s and really wish I had a 42mm offset.


----------



## cardana24 (Oct 15, 2003)

yes they fit...thats exactly what I had on my fourth gen...18x7.5 wraped with 235/40/18....if you look at my homepage you can see how they look with an eibach drop


----------

